# Audi Q7 Matte Black by EtaBeta



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Matte black is hugely popular in the aftermarket, but how does it translate to a huge vehicle like the 7-passenger Q7? We're guessing soccer moms would run in terror. Check out more via Audiblog.nl and EtaBeta's own website.
* Full Story - EtaBeta *
* Full Story - Audiblog.nl *


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

Love it


----------

